# Two new moderators: LV4-26 and pyan



## mkellogg

I am pleased to announce that LV4-26 and pyan are our two newest moderators. 

LV4-26, though a native French speaker, has agreed to help moderate the English Only forum.  Pyan has agreed to moderate in the French-English forum.

Congratulations to both of you!

Mike


----------



## Jana337

Welcome aboard!


----------



## TrentinaNE

Benvenuti, LV4-26 e pyan!     In bocca al lupo!  (Good luck!)

Elisabetta


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

What a nice surprise Jean-Mi ! 
I'm sure you and pyan are going to be the best mods ever, i.e. those (to paraphrase someone) "that mod best that mod least".


----------



## Vanda

Welcome aboard guys! Nice having you around!


----------



## zaby

Félicitations à vous deux  !

Pour fêter ça! A consommer avec modération bien sûr  (ok c'est de la blague de fin de journée, ça vole pas bien haut)


----------



## ILT

Congratulations guys! I'm sure it's going to be a pleasure to work with such fine additions to the mod team 

ILT


----------



## Bienvenidos

*Congratulations!! Mabârak and ¡ENHORABUENA!
*You guys will make AMAZING mods!  

Saludos.


----------



## maxiogee

Well done LV4-26.

Pyan I don't think I know you, but congratulations anyway.


----------



## la reine victoria

Congratulations to you both!  

LRV


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Congratulations, guys!


----------



## elroy

Two more worthy additions to the team.  Welcome!


----------



## jann

♪ ♫   "Willkomen, bienvenue, welcome...."  ♪ ♫   

 (et merci l'Ange pour les petites notes )


----------



## Nunty

Félicitations à tous les deux !


----------



## ireney

Congratulations, you are worth it  Welcome


----------



## Agnès E.

An alien was exactly what our English Only modteam needed. Bienvenue !

Pyan, ce sera un réel plaisir de travailler avec toi.

Welcome!


----------



## GEmatt

Félicitations à vous deux!


----------



## Kelly B

J'en suis ravie!


----------



## french4beth

Congrats, LV4-26, and pyan! Two very fine additions to the wonderful team at WR!


----------



## JamesM

An excellent addition to the complement of moderators. Good choices!

Congratulations, LV4-26 and pyan!!


----------



## DearPrudence

Et voilà, on tourne la tête deux secondes et voilà ce qui arrive.  
En tout cas, très bonne nouvelle   Félicitations et bon courage.


----------



## 94kittycat

Welcome, LV4-26 and pyan!! Congrats on your jobs as mods-- I just know that you guys are going to do an awesome job!


----------



## cherine

Welcome to the team guys


----------



## LV4-26

Thank you all for your warm support. 
Congratulations to my fellow graduate, pyan, and heartiest thanks to Mike
Mike/Akéla, nous ferons de notre mieux, de notre mieux mieux mieux.


----------



## Chaska Ñawi

Condolences    Congratulations!

It's great to be working with you!


----------



## htatarsky

Congratulations guys!!


----------



## mimi2

Hi,LV4-26 and pyan.
Congratulations!


----------



## anangelaway

There I'm venturing a bit late... Congratulations to both of you !


----------



## Poetic Device

_WOO HOOO!!!  _Congrats!


----------



## SwissPete

Somebody's got to do it, and you are eminently qualified!


----------

